# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С:Предприятие7.7  Управление распределенными информационными базами УРИБ + кряк

## semiragi

*Компонента "1С:Предприятие 7.7. Управление распределенными информационными базами"* предназначена для синхронизации данных между базами, находящимися на различных компьютерах или локальных сетях. Нередки случаи, когда предприятие представляет собой группу территориально удаленных подразделений, которые могут, к тому же, выполнять различные функции (например, центральный офис, магазин, торговая база, склад и так далее). Для решения данной проблемы в система "1С:Предприятие" предусмотрена возможность работы с распределенными информационными базами. Распределенная информационная база состоит из одной центральной и неограниченного числа периферийных информационных баз. В каждой из информационных баз независимо осуществляется ввод новых данных и модификация существующих. Конфигурация системы может модифицироваться исключительно в центральной информационной базе. Для синхронизации данных между центральной и периферийными информационными базами должен периодически производиться перенос измененных данных. Транспортировка файлов переноса может осуществляться любыми доступными способами (на дискете, посредством электронной почты и т. п.).

загрузить

----------


## Pianist13

> *Компонента "1С:Предприятие 7.7. Управление распределенными информационными базами"* предназначена для синхронизации данных между базами, находящимися на различных компьютерах или локальных сетях. Нередки случаи, когда предприятие представляет собой группу территориально удаленных подразделений, которые могут, к тому же, выполнять различные функции (например, центральный офис, магазин, торговая база, склад и так далее). Для решения данной проблемы в система "1С:Предприятие" предусмотрена возможность работы с распределенными информационными базами. Распределенная информационная база состоит из одной центральной и неограниченного числа периферийных информационных баз. В каждой из информационных баз независимо осуществляется ввод новых данных и модификация существующих. Конфигурация системы может модифицироваться исключительно в центральной информационной базе. Для синхронизации данных между центральной и периферийными информационными базами должен периодически производиться перенос измененных данных. Транспортировка файлов переноса может осуществляться любыми доступными способами (на дискете, посредством электронной почты и т. п.).
> 
> загрузить


А парольчег за денюжку, да?
Короч, создаём пустую dll "DistrDB.dll" и кидаем в BIN. Переставляем прогу и усё.

----------


## semiragi

> А парольчег за денюжку, да?
> Короч, создаём пустую dll "DistrDB.dll" и кидаем в BIN. Переставляем прогу и усё.




Тогда тебе сюда

----------


## Pianist13

Эт понятно. Нужно было базу открыть а он мне выдава, мол, нет у тебя системы УРИБ и всё! Замут с dll проканал. Всё пашет.
Ты хоть... предупредил бы чтоли... Что денег нать. А то даже exe-шник не открывается и написано так издевательски : "читай doc". А де его взять, коль пароль нужен!? Короче, не стоит народ дурить!!!

----------


## semiragi

> Короче, не стоит народ дурить!!!


:eek: А никто и не дурит. За что то стоящее надо платить и это уже народу решать покупать в фирме 1С или скачать тут или еще где нить.

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

> покупать в фирме 1С или скачать тут


хорошо сказал, только "скачать" заменить на "купить" нужно :)

----------


## vmil

> хорошо сказал, только "скачать" заменить на "купить" нужно :)


Да вы что блин все такие продажные меж собой и то за каждое слово рупь тресете надо жить дружно и дтуг другу помогать по возможности.
Для продаж ищите клиентов в другом месте а не на форуме у одного больше возможностей у другога меньше для того тут все и собрались чтоб сообщя выйти из трудной жизненой ситуации а некоторые идивидумы не буду показывать пальцем пытаются на этом подогрется.
:mad:

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

*vmil*, кто тебе сказал что я что-то продаю...
я между прочим шпильку вставил в адрес афтора ))) а вообще я за свободный обмен, если хотите получать деньгу за разработки - идите на проф. ресурсы, такие как "Инфостарт", там можно и купить и продать нужное и честно написаное
а форумы по моему разумению не для того чтобы бабос грести ))) тут люди общаются и ищут помощи, так что зря ты мя цитируешь в таком ключе
Внимательнее читать нужно ) практически между строк ))))

----------


## vtv42

В ответ на "доброту" SEMIRAGI даю прямую ссылку на dll файл. Жлобизм, тем более в такое время... А из родни никого по дешевке не продаешь ?!!! Профи килеры ведь дороже берут, а ты по сходной цене!!!!
Скачать (можно сразу в BIN папку) и в конфигураторе сделать нужные настройки.

*Скрытый текст*[http://hotfile.com/dl/24177638/b601b...trDB.dll.html]

----------


## vmil

> В ответ на "доброту" SEMIRAGI даю прямую ссылку на dll файл. Жлобизм, тем более в такое время... А из родни никого по дешевке не продаешь ?!!! Профи килеры ведь дороже берут, а ты по сходной цене!!!!
> Скачать (можно сразу в BIN папку) и в конфигураторе сделать нужные настройки.
> 
> *Скрытый текст*[http://hotfile.com/dl/24177638/b601b...trDB.dll.html]


Молодец так их к...ов они мать свою  по дешевке продадут всех на доску позора
где-то еще такой-же член трудового коллектива под псевдонимом progibaz бродит
как говорится в семье не без урода таким не место на форуме !!!:mad:

----------


## Muhin555

> Компонента "1С:Предприятие 7.7. Управление распределенными информационными базами"[/B] 
> 
> загрузить


пароль-то какойИИ? 
Откуда саму конфу качать?

_Добавлено через 12 минут 25 секунд_
*vtv42*,  откуда саму конфу скачать?

----------


## elektrik_sf

Какой пароль на архивИ

----------


## vad1

> В ответ на "доброту" SEMIRAGI даю прямую ссылку на dll файл. Жлобизм, тем более в такое время... А из родни никого по дешевке не продаешь ?!!! Профи килеры ведь дороже берут, а ты по сходной цене!!!!
> Скачать (можно сразу в BIN папку) и в конфигураторе сделать нужные настройки.
> 
> *Скрытый текст*[http://hotfile.com/dl/24177638/b601b...trDB.dll.html]


А по ссылке нужный файл объемом 0 МБ. А где нормальный?

----------


## SJ24

*1С предприятие 7.7, компонента "Управление распределенными информационными базами", дистрибутив*

Скачать

----------


## vad1

> *1С предприятие 7.7, компонента "Управление распределенными информационными базами", дистрибутив*
> 
> Скачать


Пошла по ссылке, жму "бесплатно" и ничего не происходит.

----------


## SJ24

> Пошла по ссылке, жму "бесплатно" и ничего не происходит.


Попробуй еще раз, перезалил

Скачать

----------


## vad1

> Попробуй еще раз, перезалил
> 
> Скачать


Спасибо, конечно, но я по-прежнему не могу скачать. Может я что-то не так делаю? Может там регистрация нужна? Жму "бесплатно", а скачивание не начинается.

----------


## SJ24

А так?

http://rapidgator.net/76332/УРИБ.rar.html

----------


## trast-alqns

А так работает

----------


## Pomoykin

*SJ24*, у меня и первая сцыла работала (линукс рулит?)... СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## martena

Я так и не понял, что с паролем...

----------


## VladMatrix

А не проще ли скачать универсальный инсталлер и не забыть поставить галочку "Управление распределёнными базами данных"?

----------


## Olegato

VladMatrixможно перезалить этот инсталер? а то по вашей ссылке его уже нету

----------


## VladMatrix

> VladMatrixможно перезалить этот инсталер? а то по вашей ссылке его уже нету


Возьми здесь :)

----------


## Olegato

а как на счет кода?

----------


## VladMatrix

> а как на счет кода?


Какого кода?

----------


## Snow_Leo

> Какого кода?


Архив пароль требует.

----------


## monman

Случайно попал в эту ветку и был просто поражён такой фигнёй, научились у нас деньги зарабатывать!!! Позор тебе semiragi!!! Просто интересно что же там такое "За что то стоящее .....". Ну просто умора. Чао. Надеюсь что с semiragi в инете ни где не пересекусь!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PavelZay

Можно еще раз перезалить? А-то все предыдущие ссылки не работают. Спасибо.

----------


## DmRud

Добрый день. Да можно еще раз выложить ?

----------


## svinobaklan

Если УРИБ не нужен, а, база распределенная и не открывается, мона вычистить базу, снести 1SDBSET.DBF, 1SDWNLDS.DBF, 1SUPDTS.DBF , почистить поля DBSIGN и обнулить число DBSETUUID в 1SSYSTEM

----------

